# Visual Basic Problem!



## Grunge (13. Juli 2002)

Hmm....Folgendes!

Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich VB 6! Also:

1. Wie kann ich einen makierten Text (im Textfeld1 zum Beispiel) Farbig darstellen? den Dialog aufruf weiß ich schon wie das funzt.. Nur wie ganu muss ich den code bearbeiten?
2. Wie kann ich eien Text im Textfeld "Text1" speichern? Ich hab da diesen Code für verwendet. Der Dialog kommt auch, doch der Speichert die Datei net. Was ist falsch:



> Private Sub mnuSpeichernUnter_Click()
> 
> On Error GoTo ErrH
> 
> ...



und 3. wie kann ich eine gespeicherte Datei in das Textfeld "Text1" öffnen? Ich hab diesen Code dafür. We gesagt der Dialog kommt abe der öffnet nix...Gar nix auch keine andere Datei:



> Private Sub mnuÖffnen_Click()
> 
> On Error GoTo ErrHandler
> 
> ...



das wars 

thx im Voraus!


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. Juli 2002)

zu den punkten zwei und drei:
da kann ja auch nichts gespeichert werden, weil du nirgendwo speicherst.

```
Option Explicit

Private Sub btnLaden_Click()
On Error GoTo 2

Dim dateiname As String
Dim zeile As String
Dim dateinummer As Long

dlgMain.Flags = &H2&
dlgMain.Filter = "WriteYourStuff-Datei (*.wys) | *.wys"
dlgMain.ShowOpen

dateiname = dlgMain.FileName
If dateiname <> "" Then
    dateinummer = FreeFile
    Open dateiname For Input As #dateinummer
    Line Input #dateinummer, zeile
    Close #dateinummer
End If
txtEingabe.Text = zeile

Exit Sub
2   MsgBox "Fehler 2: " & Err.Description

End Sub

Private Sub btnSpeichern_Click()
On Error GoTo 1

Dim dateiname As String
Dim dateinummer As Long

dlgMain.Flags = &H2&
dlgMain.Filter = "WriteYourStuff-Datei (*.wys) | *.wys"
dlgMain.ShowSave

dateiname = dlgMain.FileName
If dateiname <> "" Then
    dateinummer = FreeFile
    Open dateiname For Output As #dateinummer
    If txtEingabe.Text <> "" Then
        Print #dateinummer, txtEingabe.Text
    End If
    Close #dateinummer
End If

Exit Sub
1   MsgBox "Fehler 1: " & Err.Description

End Sub
```

zu punkt eins:
da versteh ich nicht so ganz, was du willst. wenn du einzelne textabschnitte farbig hervorheben willst, dann geht das nicht mit normalen text-feldern. dazu brauchst du ein rtf-control (richtextbox).


----------

